# Looking for an iPad



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new in Dubai, and I'm looking to buy an iPad.

I found it at a place called Axiom Telecom at Mall of Emirates. The price is decent and the offer is quite good. However, I don't want to buy one before checking out as many offers as are available. Should I buy it from Axiom, or are there other places you might recommend.

Thanks,

M


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Marshall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new in Dubai, and I'm looking to buy an iPad.
> 
> ...


Thy have them at Geant (IBN Battuta) and Carrefuor (MOE) check out the prices there, I even saw one in Aswaqs (small supermarket in Knowledge Village)


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have also thought about picking one up for ease of travel and mobility, does the wifi work away from the UAE (like in the states?)

thx


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> I have also thought about picking one up for ease of travel and mobility, does the wifi work away from the UAE (like in the states?)


We have 2 in the house, they are great. You will love the instant-on and portability...

Yes, wifi will work everywhere globally. If getting the version with 3G on top of wifi, then you will need subscription to data plan (like iPhone).


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Marshall said:


> ...The price is decent and the offer is quite good...


You are from the US, any trip home coming up ? They are a lot cheaper in the US in case you could wait, and the saving is worth it for you.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

ccr said:


> You are from the US, any trip home coming up ? They are a lot cheaper in the US in case you could wait, and the saving is worth it for you.


Thanks ccr i'll wait till xmas hols to get mine at the apple store in US


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> I have also thought about picking one up for ease of travel and mobility, does the wifi work away from the UAE (like in the states?)
> 
> thx


Yes, it works wherever there's a WiFi connection.


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I ended up buying a WiFi + 3G model from Axiom.

I love this thing! To all the critics who've said it's an oversized iPad: You could not be more wrong!

Most my iPhone apps already worked on the iPad without added costs, so that was awesome. Reading Instapaper notes on an iPad is SO much better than reading it on an iPhone.

Great piece of technology right there.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

hey marshall, how much did you dish out for it?


----------



## Marshall (Aug 6, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> hey marshall, how much did you dish out for it?


Hey Jon,

Sorry for the late reply.

I paid 4015 AED for the 32GB WiFi+3G model. I did find it at other places for a little less (around 3900 or so) but I got it there specifically for the warranty. I figure I'd dish out an extra 100 dirhams and get warranty on a product that isn't officially launched in the country yet.


----------



## AbbyS (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Jon,
If you don't want to wait until xmas, I have an iPad I haven't opened. Its WI-FI 32GB, let me know if your interested.



JonStewart87 said:


> Thanks ccr i'll wait till xmas hols to get mine at the apple store in US


----------

